# Bandmill sharpener



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Have any of you seen this in action ? http://www.sharp-rite-bandsawsharpeners.com/ . Sharpens them right on the saw using 12V (or I guess could be used as a off-mill deal too with the right set up) Looks handier than a pocket on a shirt to me. Use it in the field and keep milling on the same blade all day, or a few days ? The site does not show the price, I inquired for more info. Prolly costs an arm and a leg :thumbdown:. Comes with a setter too.

EDIT: I embedded the video and it did not work "no longer available" but you can still see it here I think. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFbmxpgxe88&feature=related

The thing that caught my eye as a pro sharpener is the way it works. If you watch the video there is a pawl that catches the next tooth to get the right spacing. If you look close the carrier has the profile of the gullet/tip, basically a new tooth, that the grinder follows so you can't screw up. Push it forward, pull it back to set and hold to the side as you grind.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool!!!!:thumbsup: Doesn't WM have a similar setup? I saw something like this somewhere when I was shopping mills back in December.:huh: This is something worth checkin' into.I just paid my sawfiler $30 today for 6 blades...I know thats a good fair price but at my rate of smokin' blades it's job security and over $100 a month for him....If ya don't mind,post the price or let me know how much when they send you the info Daren.
Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> ..If ya don't mind,post the price or let me know how much when they send you the info Daren.


Well, I have not heard from the company...but I was searching eBay for something else and there is one listed (I would link it, but it is up in 23 hours) Exact sharpener, are you ready ? $2500, yep two thousand five hundred ...that was the opening bid (0 bidders :confused1
I thought it was cool, sorry not _near_ that cool :no:. That is 1/2 what I paid for my sawmill.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats  ridiculous!!! i actually don't have anything else to say about it....... ridiculous!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I made a post about this thiung a couple+ years ago on the FF. I want to say back then, it was "only" about $850.00 (?) - I know it wasn't anything close to $2500. I guess he wasjust either selling them like hotcakes at that lower price or maybe he is now just trying to sell 10 -20 a year for a nice side business.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

ridiculous!!!


----------

